# Book



## Lewis (Aug 29, 2004)

Can anyone suggest a good book for general digital photography? Looking for something with basic info and general knowledge. 

Thanks


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I really like the Craft & Vision books. I was reading one a little while back which outlined some camera basics and how to use the various settings to achieve different results. I can't figure out which one of the books it is though. I'd search up Craft & Vision and see if any of their books meets your needs.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 29, 2004)

Thx


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Actually the book I was thinking of was from Digital Photography School (Digital Photography Tips: Digital Photography School) and is titled "Transcending Travel" written by Mitchell Kanashkevich. While it is primarily targeted at getting great shots while travelling, it does outline different settings for different situations and shot types as well as offering up some exercises to get to know your camera better.


----------

